# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Iron Berger australien croisé Sptiz de 4 ans (54)

## ~Mirtille~

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Iron
*Type:* Berger Australien d'Amérique
						
							
								croisé Spitz Allemand
							
						
						
*Taille:* Grand
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 9 ans 4 mois 
*N° d'identification:* N°SIRET: 51873263100016
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Actuellement incompatible chien/chats/enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 54 - Meurthe-et-Moselle
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière depuis : 5 ans 11 mois 
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 03 83 43 01 48





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Iron est un Berger australien croisé spitz allemand né le 6 septembre 2013.
Il a été adopté au refuge alors qu'il n'avait que deux mois, aujourd'hui il a bientôt 4 ans et se retrouve de nouveau à la case départ. 
On ne sait pas trop comment il a vécu mais à son arrivé il était agressif et toujours sur la défensive. 
Aujourd'hui ça va mieux, les employés du refuge ont su gagner sa confiance et un ou deux bénévoles peuvent désormais le promener. 
Il reste méfiant et sur ses gardes lorsqu'il ne connait pas. Il n'aime pas les geste les brusques. 
Iron a tout de même son caractère, ce n'est pas un Chien ultra peureux qu'il faut "materner", il aime faire ce qui lui plait et n'apprécie pas trop être "contredit".
Il faudra se montrer patient, doux et ferme à la fois. 

On évitera les enfants.
L'entente avec les autres Chiens n'est pas au beau fixe.

*Refuge du Mordant
Route de Villey St Etienne
54200 VILLEY ST ETIENNE
03.83.43.01.48 


*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up pour ce beau Chien

----------


## ~Mirtille~

toujours là

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Iron est toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

toujours là !

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up !

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Iron est toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

toujours là

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Iron est toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

toujours là

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Iron est toujours au refuge. Il s'améliore petit à petit

----------


## esomer

Bonjour,
Ce chien est très beau sur les photos.
Vous le citez en tant que grand, mais il n'en a pas l'air: quels taille et poids fait-il?
Je n'ai jamais eu de chien mais me tâte pour en prendre un. J'adore les huskies, mais impossible où j'habite et avec mes chats; j'aime bien aussi les spitz et style berger australien/border collie.
Je n'aime pas du tout les chiens qui aboient, demandent toujours de l'attention, bougent dans tous les sens, sautent. Pas non plus qui sentent. J'aime surtout les chats, c'est pourquoi j'aime bien les huskies: indépendants et propres, ne sentant pas le chien.
J'ai 2 chats et des poules, vivant en liberté.
Je vis à la montagne, dans la forêt, loin de la route, sur plusieurs ha.
Le chien pourra bénéficier de cette liberté et donc être non fugueur, obéissant.
Je n'ai pas d'enfants, et vis assez retirée donc peu de visites, tranquillité absolue au milieu de la nature.
Dans le coin, des chevreuils, sangliers...
Je suis sportive mais je me dépense surtout sur le terrain: planter arbres etc!
Voilà voilà... à voir si Iron serait compatible avec un tel espace de vie, et calme avec des chats?
Merci pour votre réponse

----------


## bab

> IRON CROISE BERGER AUSTRALIEN NE EN 2013
> 
>  Iron est un chien qui ne peut pas vivre en famille, il est très protecteur et bon chien de garde.

----------


## France34

IRON a-t-il trouvé l'adoptant qui lui convenait ?

----------


## ~Mirtille~

non il est toujours au refuge

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## France34

Qui a des nouvelles d'IRON ?

----------


## doriant



----------

